# Which AOSP kernel seems to have the loudest in-call volume?



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Was wondering whos & which release AOSP kernel have you flashed that seems to have the loudest in-call earpiece speaker volume?


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Was wondering whos & which release AOSP kernel have you flashed that seems to have the loudest in-call earpiece speaker volume?


Zoom-Kernel has worked well for me with in-call volume. There is a 1.1 version out.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I also think the Tiamat kernel works well for increasing the sound but can't go wrong with the Zoom kernel either.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

droid future said:


> Zoom-Kernel has worked well for me with in-call volume. There is a 1.1 version out.
> 
> Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


Thanks for the quick repliez. Where can I locate the 1.1 I can only seem to find 1.0.3.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Nevermind...found it...


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Nevermind...found it...


Sorry about that I should of linked it.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow...I really see the Zoom in this kernel...very snappy indeed....


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> Wow...I really see the Zoom in this kernel...very snappy indeed....


I prefer bfs. It feels snappier and like it works more efficiently.xoom has done great work I hope he keeps going.now that he has a nexus.


----------

